# Tiago Splitter and why we should get him.



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

The last brazilian pearl is the man for this team. I have to get back to work in my lab but after this I wanted to make a thread solely dedicated to Tiago and why we should get him. I have been following him for a while now and think he is the perfect canidate for the Knicks, he is big, smart, and well rounded for his age. He also has a high b-ball IQ and decent athleticism, finally his buyout is still somewhat reasonable.


Reasons why I think he will work

1) He loves to play defense.

2) He knows how to play basketball, he is good at the pick roll, curls sets good screens etc.

3) He has a lot of basketball experience compared to most European players his age ( been playing in Euroleague for 5 years)

4) Tall, atheletic, decent frame ( for a euro, he's not built like Darko but he is no Weis)

5) Smart. Tiago will figure out his place and excel in it.


Things to watch out for

1) He can shoot threes and drive to the basket, however he isn't anywhere near Dirk's league. He's to slow unless he's driving against another center and his three point shot is not super accurate.

2) needs a midrage shot. Who cares he' ll learn.

3) Won't be a star. He doesn't enjoy the athleticism of Dirk of the skill of gasol.


His Euro league profile

http://www.eurobasket.com/ESPplayer.asp?PlayerID=31230

Some game stats. If they look weird ask questions, Euro league is very different in the way they keep score.

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=CBY

Some good articles/profiles on him

http://www.hoopshype.com/draft/tiago_splitter.htm

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/tiagosplitter.asp

http://www.solobasket.com/contenido.php?id=363


Number two is a highlight from him

http://acb.com/video/200405_J34_top5.avi

More stats

http://www.basket-stats.info/euroleague/2003-2004/teams/tau-ceramica.htm


From the 2002 Worlds

http://www.basket-stats.info/worldbasket/2002/teams/brazil.htm


Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

how would ou compare him to nenad kristac??


----------



## RHJENYK (Jan 5, 2005)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> The last brazilian pearl is the man for this team. I have to get back to work in my lab but after this I wanted to make a thread solely dedicated to Tiago and why we should get him. I have been following him for a while now and think he is the perfect canidate for the Knicks, he is big, smart, and well rounded for his age. He also has a high b-ball IQ and decent athleticism, finally his buyout is still somewhat reasonable.
> 
> 
> Reasons why I think he will work
> ...


HES GOOD I LIKE HIM VERY ATLETHIC FOR BIGMEN :biggrin:


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> how would ou compare him to nenad kristac??


I like this comparision. They are both smart players. Kristic obviously a little bigger and has a terrific shot. Tiago is thinner, better defender, better post moves, not nearly as good at driving, not nearly the three point threat. I think Tiago is a bit smarter and a bit more active, but the similarities are there in terms of playing style body type and accomadation.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I like Nenad Crstic. If any big guy we draft has half his game I would be satisfied. I have to give Rod Thorn credit for the long term thinking of that one.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Thorn is an incredible GM,possibly the best..he pulled kristac out nowhere,swapped out of Eddie griffin for RJ and Collins and somehow managed to get Vince..

Bad news for us..Splitter is showing off his skills..I think he would be great on the Knicks

http://www.draftcity.com/dcdaily.php


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well crap, cat is out of the bag now. Don't know what to say just would have liked for us to get a little luck for a change. The best thing about that report is what I have been trying to say. Tiago has high Basketball IQ. He is meant to play this game. Maybe Zek can give him a guarantee and he can do no workouts.

Let me throw in some things I think show his b-ball IQ


Here he gets beat but still stays with the guy and blocks the shot. Smart defense

http://www.acb.com/video/200405_J25_splitter.avi

Here he gets things done at both ends and does a nice job of playing with the team.


http://www.acb.com/video/200405_J29_splitter.avi


Here he shows good presence and has the sense to get close to the rim and set up for the block. 

http://www.acb.com/video/200405_J27_splitter.avi


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

Splitter isn't close to having the skills of Krstic, post moves, handles, or jumpshot. But he is more athletic, so there's the plus.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

More athletic than Kristac???????????

hmmm.....Ild be happy to have Splitter


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Rollydog said:


> Splitter isn't close to having the skills of Krstic, post moves, handles, or jumpshot. But he is more athletic, so there's the plus.


I do not agree with anything but the jumpshot and handles here.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I want Splitter, he is a better prospect than kristic


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

splitter is every bit as talented as krstic .

on the international level splitter is/was the better defender and more athletic , while krstic was the more skilled offensively , but the gap wasn't that vast , and remember kristic was a late round pick by the nets , for a reason , he was not all that highly touted then , but he was still growing both pyhsically and in his game, if he were in this draft he'd be a lotto pick, splitter has been a top 10 pick since he was 18, based as much right now on potential as production. Krstic has proven he can get it done in the nba

i like both players and it shows that thorn is simply just a great evaluator of talent as there is out there right now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

truth said:


> Thorn is an incredible GM,possibly the best..he pulled kristac out nowhere,swapped out of Eddie griffin for RJ and Collins and somehow managed to get Vince..
> 
> Bad news for us..Splitter is showing off his skills..I think he would be great on the Knicks
> 
> http://www.draftcity.com/dcdaily.php


He also was going to take Gilbert Arenas, but passed on him for Brandon Armstrong... so no one is perfect...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Rollydog said:
> 
> 
> > Splitter isn't close to having the skills of Krstic, post moves, handles, or jumpshot. But he is more athletic, so there's the plus.
> ...


Well RollyDog only brought up 3 things, 2 of which you agree to?

Well unless you think Splitter will average 10ppg his rookie year, Krstic is the more accomplished and polished post player.

He started jump shooting verus the Heat and Shaq.

-Petey


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Petey said:


> Well RollyDog only brought up 3 things, 2 of which you agree to?
> 
> Well unless you think Splitter will average 10ppg his rookie year, Krstic is the more accomplished and polished post player.
> 
> ...


The way I read it:


1. Skills
2. Post moves.
3. Jump shot
4. Athleticism


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> The way I read it:
> 
> 
> 1. Skills
> ...


He says Splitter is more athletic, you think Krstic is?

Do you think as a rookie, Splitter can crack 10ppg?

-Petey


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Petey said:


> He says Splitter is more athletic, you think Krstic is?
> 
> Do you think as a rookie, Splitter can crack 10ppg?
> 
> -Petey


No, I only think Kristic is better at handling the ball and shooting.

In an offense run by herb williams that has JC and Steph at 30+ per game I do not think splitter can crack 10ppg.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well, krstic's strong point is his post game, i hardly ever saw him shoot jumpers all year so i dont see how you made that assumption.

splitter has to prove hes got a good post game here before you can say hes gonna be better then him.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> well, krstic's strong point is his post game, i hardly ever saw him shoot jumpers all year so i dont see how you made that assumption.
> 
> splitter has to prove hes got a good post game here before you can say hes gonna be better then him.


It's not an assumption. Kristic hit more than a few midrange shots in the playoffs this year. He has done so throughout his tenure as a net. If you don't believe me ask one of them, they can confirm his ability to shoot,

Or you can check his profile



> Strengths: One of the "TOP Secrets" in Europe! He is a true talent, a hot prospect of Yugoslavian basketball that is developing year after year. This kid is just over 18 years old, plays for Partizan Belgrade (the president of this team is Vlade Divac ! ), is a PF/C in 6'11 and about 204-210 pounds with smooth moves, a great leaper with some fair dribbling skills. He has a face up jumper to 15 feet, he is very very active on the offensive glass. Has very long arms and runs the court well. He is a capable shotblocker with great fundamental skills and all around style of game.


If that does not convince check the shot chart from his game logs at espn, you will notice more than a few jumpshots.

Tiago has a decent post game, check the move he put on that guy ( who is much smaller than him) on one of the videos in this thread.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i watched over 70 net games this season, i know his strengths and weaknesses. that scouting report is like 3 years old btw. yeah he has a 15 foot J, but its not THAT good. his strength is in the post. thats where he got about 85 percent of his points this season. the playoffs obviously made him change his game with Shaq around the hoop. the last time a center ever posted up shaq was hakeem olajuwon.

how bout some stats?

82games.com

he has a eFG% of 36 percent on jumpshots. i dont know what the hell eFG% is but Kurt Thomas has a 45 percent one for jumpshots.

his game is in the post


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> i watched over 70 net games this season, i know his strengths and weaknesses. that scouting report is like 3 years old btw. yeah he has a 15 foot J, but its not THAT good. his strength is in the post. thats where he got about 85 percent of his points this season. the playoffs obviously made him change his game with Shaq around the hoop. the last time a center ever posted up shaq was hakeem olajuwon.
> 
> how bout some stats?
> 
> ...


What the hell are you trying to argue here? My point was that yes Kristic can shoot jumpshots. You agree? So why are you keeping on it about it? I don't see the point of your post. Or how it in anyway relates to mine.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

u said he was some kind of great shooter.

hes not.

"Kristic obviously a little bigger and has a terrific shot."

you said that right? you implied that shooting is his strong point and not his post game. you said hes a three point threat....but hes not at all. did you watch him this season?


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> It's not an assumption. Kristic hit more than a few midrange shots in the playoffs this year. He has done so throughout his tenure as a net. If you don't believe me ask one of them, they can confirm his ability to shoot,
> 
> Or you can check his profile
> 
> ...


Only 36% of his FG attempts this year were jumpshots. The rest came on the inside. Compare that to a post player like Tim Duncan, whose jumpshot percentage was nearly 50%. And in the playoffs 60% of Krstic's attempts were of the jumpshot variety (face it, that is what you do against Shaq). However 30% of his attempts were inside looks (not dunks), of which he was assisted on only 50% of (shows that he had to work for his makes). You want know who shoots a lot of jumpers? Kurt Thomas. 90% of his shots come from the outside. (All these stats are coming from 82games.com)

If you're basing your assumptions on highlight reels against crappy European defenders I don't think anyone can take you seriously.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> u said he was some kind of great shooter.
> 
> hes not.
> 
> ...


You are very confused. Implication is the responsibility of the perciever. I wasn't implying anything about his post game. Just that he has a good stroke i.e. good form and a good result when he takes a shot. That is it. Yes I did watch him this year.


I only was talking about his ability to hit a jumpshot compared to splitter. I don't know how on earth you read all that other nonsense into it. Go ahead and stop doing that.


I also stated he had a better three point shot than splitter. This was based on watching him against those " crapy " european defenders as others have put. 

Unfortunately you have to realize that no matter how weak or strong the defender is the majority of a the time he like many other 7 footers who shoot three pointers in the European leagues and play center or forward, wasn't being guarded. 


The ability to knock down the three point shot makes him more of a three point threat than Tiago who has struggled with consistency in this area and his ability to shoot a jump shot. I believer truth asked for a comparision between the two. That is all I gave. That is all I have said. Any other silliness you wish to add is your own and you are certainly free to do so, however don't be silly and pronounce your interpretations as fact.


I guess I should reiterate though that you are right in that Kristic strength is in the post, because it clearly is. He hasn't shot a lot of threes since 2001 with partizan. That's it. Even with Partizan he was not prolific.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Rollydog said:


> If you're basing your assumptions on highlight reels against crappy European defenders I don't think anyone can take you seriously.


If you assume all European defenders are crappy, then by all means don't take my seriously or respond to anything I have said. 


I think Splitter is just as effective in the post as Kristic was. He is smarter too and makes the most out of his opportunities. I think Kristic can shoot the ball better from anywhere on the court, from what I have seen. I also think Kristic can handle the ball better. 

Other than those two aspects ( shot and handle) I believe Tiago to be the more skilled player. He is more athletic. He is a better defender. He is just as good as a passer. He has good footwork. This is all I have said. 


You can take exception to what I have said fine, but don't take exception to things I haven't said.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Petey said:


> He says Splitter is more athletic, you think Krstic is?
> 
> Do you think as a rookie, Splitter can crack 10ppg?
> 
> -Petey



On more thing I want to mention in the reasons why I don't think Tiago will crack 10 if he lands a starting role, is that while he is athletic he is not Pau Gasol athletic, in other words he is not athletic enough to make up for his skinny body.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> On more thing I want to mention in the reasons why I don't think Tiago will crack 10 if he lands a starting role, is that while he is athletic he is not Pau Gasol athletic, in other words he is not athletic enough to make up for his skinny body.


He might not have the body now, but in tme he will get bigger. The very brief clips I've seen has shown his athleticism. I think he will be fine in the NBA.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Tap...*

Not to mention that we are projecting him as a 5, not a 4. Not many 5's are Gasol athletic. Besides, Gasol is a defensive liability. Please...no more of those guys. I agree with you...the kid is going to fill out and he is agressive defensively. I say we take if he is available and give him some time. I wouold still love to get Darko, though.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

from the nets board....is there anything else that can go wtong??? :curse: 




> Team won't give him buyout, says Folha de Sao Paulo, Brazil's biggest newspaper [as translated by machine with some help from me]:
> 
> Club can make Tiago Splitter give up "draft".
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> If you assume all European defenders are crappy, then by all means don't take my seriously or respond to anything I have said.
> 
> 
> I think Splitter is just as effective in the post as Kristic was. He is smarter too and makes the most out of his opportunities. I think Kristic can shoot the ball better from anywhere on the court, from what I have seen. I also think Kristic can handle the ball better.
> ...


Lets look at the Euroleague numbers...

Krstic: 25 mpg, 13.4 ppg (61% FGs)

Splitter 20 mpg, 8.7 ppg (49% FGs) 

Nenad scored many more points per minute on much higher field goal percentages on a team with much less talent than Splitter's club. What does that mean? 

Nenad has to score his points somehow. He's a good jumpshooter now, but that has never been his stock and store (see his regular season jumpshooting numbers). He is primarily a finisher inside, and as his stats indicate, he's pretty good at it. In fact, statistically, he was the best scoring big in Euroleague. And he is a MUCH better player now. Being that NEnad A) scored most of his points on the interior, B) was much more impressive offensively than Splitter, and C) is a much better post player now than he was last year, how can you still say Splitter has a better post game? 

I saw Splitter play once on NBATV, he had a good game, but few of his points were straight up back down drop step types. He scored most of his points off his athletic abilities and against horribly undersized centers (see below). 

As for European defenders, are you saying that they're better over there? A lot of centers are 6'8, 6'9, and obviously less athletic and softer. That's fact man. They might not be bad defenders, but compared to the best of the NBA, which Nenad had to tackle night in and night out, they are. Of course there are going to be good defenders, but on the whole, post D is much better in the NBA.

As for his handle and shot, doesn't that have some effect on how effective a player is in the post?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Comparing Kristc to Splitter is kind of hard. The Nets drafted Kristc in the draft where we traded Camby and the 7th pick to Denver. He was stashed away overseas and hs game developed. Splitter, has skills but he isn't the focal point of his team, but is still a good player. He doesn't have to come over here and be a stud right off, but he can still help us at the 4 or 5. I am hoping that the Knicks can get Splitter at 8 and still get a natural 5 at 30.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey Tap...*

How do feel about Pietro? Don't you think with his physical assets and his age, that he is worth a stab? I don't know that much about him but he has the physical tools. Maybe worth keeping in Eorope for a couple of years ala Krstic?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Hey Tap...*



alphadog said:


> How do feel about Pietro? Don't you think with his physical assets and his age, that he is worth a stab? I don't know that much about him but he has the physical tools. Maybe worth keeping in Eorope for a couple of years ala Krstic?


I like Petro also. Most of the things I've seen on him reminds me of Dalembert, which is not too bad, but I like Splitter, then Vasquez. The reason I like Splitter, is because he has some offensive skill. Petro is like a more athletic Nazr. If people are going Ga-Ga over Nazr now they would go really nuts over Petro. Petro is another reason why I want Memphis's pick at 19. You can probably get Petro, Bynum, Morris, or even Turiaf with the 19th pick. I like Splitter more at the 4, with a really big guy playing the 5. Petro and the others fill that role. Also, I'm like IT. If he is going to get better, let him get better over here, We let our 2nd rd pick ride in Euro if he goes that route.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Hey Tap...*

****! He pulled out of the draft because of his buyout problems. He was afraid that it would cause him to drop.*

*No link up yet, but he has been removed from a few mock drafts, so I'm assuming he is withdrawing.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Hey Tap...*



BrettNYK said:


> ****! He pulled out of the draft because of his buyout problems. He was afraid that it would cause him to drop.*
> 
> *No link up yet, but he has been removed from a few mock drafts, so I'm assuming he is withdrawing.


when did this happen?? i posted the link where the club said it would not release him,but that was 1 or 2 days ago.i still see him on the draft boards,in fact at #8 going to the Knicks...


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Hey Tap...*



truth said:


> when did this happen?? i posted the link where the club said it would not release him,but that was 1 or 2 days ago.i still see him on the draft boards,in fact at #8 going to the Knicks...


Babcock (Raptor GM), went on Fan 590 and said that Splitter is pulling out. I hope Splitter re-considers and stays in, though. We could use him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i heard it was because he couldn't as of yet get a top 10 guarentee.

if he isn't drafted high , he cant afford to come over , if he can get that ssurance i am sure he stays in .

its hard to get that though because he plays on a good team in europe , he is still in the playoffs while guys like petro and fernandez are already eliminated so they can come over and do workouts.

fran vasquez and splitter are actually on teams playing each other as of now , so while they can up or lower their stock on that , they still aren't over here so the GM's can test them up close. 

splitter's team won the 1st game in the best of 5, 72-63.

link here to story about the matchup.


http://www.draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?a=192


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

hes no dropping out,but he will not work out for any NBA teams..he also sees himself as a 4,not 5...I changed my mind...Ill pass on the guy

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_12952.shtml


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

these guys are making it hard for us to decide who to draft. i guess vasquez is the clear frontrunner now but everything points to him being taken ahead of us.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Debt Collector said:


> these guys are making it hard for us to decide who to draft. i guess vasquez is the clear frontrunner now but everything points to him being taken ahead of us.


check out http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz042.asp

this draft really sukks....there really is nobody that can step in and contribute..all the talented players are 6'5"-6'8"....

I wouldnt be suprised to see Zeke package KT/rose,the#8 pick,filler for Kwame and Jarvis Hayes..

Ild then like to see him trade for the #19 pick from memphis


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?a=195

game 2 in the best of 5 between splitter's and vasquez's teams 

tau up 2-0


----------

